# cm pronunciam "gentoo"????

## r3pek

bem.... a minha dúvida é se o ppl diz jentu ou guentu

----------

## domus-br

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> bem.... a minha dúvida é se o ppl diz jentu ou guentu

 

fico com a segunda opçao

guentu   :Smile: 

----------

## r3pek

eu nao disse mas eu pronuncio jentu...

----------

## domus-br

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> eu nao disse mas eu pronuncio jentu...

 

nao é sempre que procuro pronunciar corretamente palavras corretamente, enquanto não estiver no pais de origem onde fui criada o termo ou palavra "gentoo" acho que realmente não temos a obrigaçao de pronunciar o correto

mas gosto de usar a segunda opçao, pois soa mais bonito no meu ponto de vista

isso agora me lembrou, uma coisa, em olimpiadas ou copa do mundo por exemplo, os narradores de ginasios e estadios falam os nomes dos atletas brasileiros totalmente errados, é errado?? penso que não, enquanto nao estiverem no Brasil, Portugal, etc.. por exemplo

----------

## r3pek

tens razão... eu nao fiz o post para pronunciar o nome correctamente, apenas para saber km o pessoal o dizia pk ja tinha ouvido das duas maneiras...   :Cool: 

----------

## jbrazio

Eu pronuncio "guentu", bem ou mal.. who cares ? :-)

Mesma duvida existe em relação ao GTA, "Gue Teh Ah" ou "Geh Teh Ah" ?

----------

## r3pek

Geh Teh Ah  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

Nesse aspecto és cá dos meus ! :-)

Portanto podes verificar que vario a minha pronucnia consoante soa melhor ao ouvido.. em ambas as palavras o "problema" é o mesmo, o "G" inicial.

----------

## domus-br

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> tens razão... eu nao fiz o post para pronunciar o nome correctamente, apenas para saber km o pessoal o dizia pk ja tinha ouvido das duas maneiras...  

 

só fiz essa observação, pq aqui no brasil está havendo uma super valorizaçao de termos ingleses que se não forem pronunciados como nos paises de origem vc é praticamente apredejado, os mais certinhos riem da sua cara pq nao sabe pronunciar o correto, palavras como 

"pet shop"

"call center"

"cofee break"

"delivery"

etc....

e fico muito triste de saber que esses termos passam a fazer parte do nosso cotidiano, pq nao valorizar mais o idioma local, com termos nativos já existente, pq a sociedade apela tanto pra termos ingleses/americanos?

bom desculpem por tornar OFF, só quis desabafar, e é graças ao Software Livre é que me corrijo e encontro refujo para termos bem brasileiros e portugueses, O Software Livre nao é só filosofia tb é cultura local!!   :Wink:   :Smile: 

abraços

----------

## jbrazio

Então deve ser mesmo "jentoo" visto que os Ingleses não usam o "GUEN" como som.

----------

## meetra

gentoo pronuncia-se assim:

gen as gentil. (jen)

too as two. (tu)

----------

## tqk_j

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e fico muito triste de saber que esses termos passam a fazer parte do nosso cotidiano, pq nao valorizar mais o idioma local, com termos nativos já existente, pq a sociedade apela tanto pra termos ingleses/americanos?
> 
> bom desculpem por tornar OFF, só quis desabafar, e é graças ao Software Livre é que me corrijo e encontro refujo para termos bem brasileiros e portugueses, O Software Livre nao é só filosofia tb é cultura local!!   
> ...

 

Não acho que a utilização de outro idioma em territorio brasileiro esteja em níveis tão graves, logo não vejo motivo para preocupação tbm! Lá no Japão utilizam-se mto o inglês qto aqui no Brasil por exemplo!

Se não me engano o nosso governo até entrou em votação para a proibiçãp utilização de propagandas em inglês nas vitrines de lojas de shopping centers uns anos atrás, só não sei se virou realidade

pelo menos não notei mais nas vitrines as palavras em inglês!

e para não fugir do assunto do tópico, eu pronuncio guimtuu

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu pronuncio "djentú".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> bem.... a minha dúvida é se o ppl diz jentu ou guentu

 

Eu falo Guentu ... parece que soa melhor  :Smile: 

----------

## Untouchable

Sempre falei "jentu" também, mas sei lá qual o certo. "Guentu" pra mim soa muito forçado.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

"Gentoo" na verdade é uma palavra derivada do aramaico arcaico, e deve ser pronunciada assim: "Vientchu".

----------

## xef

Aqui mais um que lê jentoo e tambem digo Jê Tê Á

 :Laughing: 

----------

## un1T

eu digo "jentu"

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu pronuncio "djentú". :D

 

Mais um pouco e tornava-se djembe..  8-O

----------

## RoadRunner

Gentoo é o nome científico de uma esécie de Pinguim. Em todos os sites que explicavam a sua pronúncia eu vi "Jentoo". Agora eu sempre disse "Guentoo" e embora ache que o correcto é dizer "Jentoo" estou tão habituado a dizer "Guentoo" que só digo assim =)

----------

## XAngel

Eu digo: Gentoo

heauheaueahuea

Eu falo:

Guêntu

Não: Güentu...

 :Razz: 

E não: gu-entu

Tá, sqce...

Gravem .wav que fica mais fácil...

eaiuehueahuea

----------

## NatuNobilis

Eu vario. Às vezes falo "jentú" e às vezes "djentú".

Engraçado que eu nunca tinha lido como "guentú".  :Embarassed: 

----------

## To

Eu já reparei que digo jento umas vezes e guento outras dependendo da pessoa com quem estou a falar. Por exemplo se estiver a falar com o darktux vai com jento se for outra pessoa sou capaz de usar guento  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## localdomain

Gentú  (o acento no u nao sei se o pronuncio ou nao, mas fica para dar mas enfase ao u)  :Smile: 

----------

## Proton

Eu digo "j", mas conheço várias pessoas que dizem "gu".

----------

## Kobal

Falo jentu.

----------

## Kuartzer

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Gentoo é o nome científico de uma esécie de Pinguim. Em todos os sites que explicavam a sua pronúncia eu vi "Jentoo". Agora eu sempre disse "Guentoo" e embora ache que o correcto é dizer "Jentoo" estou tão habituado a dizer "Guentoo" que só digo assim =) 

 

subscrevo  :Smile: 

----------

## leandro

Essa foi a minha primeira dúvida logo que conheci a distribuição.  :Smile: 

Tem no FAQ

 *Quote:*   

> How is Gentoo pronounced, and what does it mean? 
> 
> A Gentoo is a species of a small, fast penguin, pronounced "gen-too" (the "g" in "gentoo" is a soft "g", as in "gentle"). The latin name of the Gentoo penguin is Pygoscelis papua. The name Gentoo has been given to the penguin by the inhabitants of the Falkland Islands. 

 

----------

## Beholders_Eye

Eu sempre falei "guentú", ou "guento". Até que na Primeira Semana de Capacitação em Software Livre, aqui em Brasília, o único usuário de Gentoo que eu encontrei pronunciou como "(d)jentú". Aí eu comecei a me embaralhar  :Very Happy:  hehehehe. Mas se a pronúncia do nome em inglês do pinguim gentoo é "(d)jentú", então é isso!!  :Smile: .

A gente pode tentar piorar essa discussão meio fútil tentando achar o nome em português dessa espécie de pinguim.

----------

## jbrazio

Se lhe chamássemos "abelha" ? Assim já não havia confusões de espécie alguma.

----------

## klap

Eu digo Guentoo "guentu"

----------

## xef

Eu sempre disse gentoo, pensei que dizia isso por ser como se lê em porugues.

Mas então porque é que quando falo do gimp digo "guimp"? Como se lê em portugues tambem é "jimp"...

Eu realmente sou esquesito...   :Shocked: 

Bem, pelo menos com a palavra gentoo acertei  :Smile: 

A primeira vez que falei de gentoo ao responsavel pelo meu estagio, a primeira pergunta foi logo "como se lê" ou "como se escreve"

----------

## danix

Gente - ooo.  Como "boa gente".

Falando a serio, como se trata de um produto internacional, devemos pronunciar como todos os outros.  No Brazil nao se fala em certificacao do linux "Capuchinho Vermelho", pois nao?  :Smile: 

----------

## codemaker

Eu pronuncio "jentu" porque é que o diz no FAQ. Se cada um resolver pronunciar cada palavra como lhe apetece, qualquer dia ninguém se entende  :Razz: 

----------

## nafre

eu pronucio jentoooo

bom dia pra vcs!

----------

## dmvianna

Aqui na Austrália o povo fala dgentchuu...

Em casa eu falo jentú. A minha esposa me pergunta se eu estou trabalhando no Windows e eu respondo "nojentu"!   :Wink: 

----------

## r444

Olá ppl

Tirei isto do getting started em inglês, acho que ajuda neste dilema.

```
A Gentoo is a species of a small, fast penguin, pronounced "gen-too" (the "g" in "gentoo" is a soft "g", as in "gentle"). The latin name of the Gentoo penguin is Pygoscelis papua. The name Gentoo has been given to the penguin by the inhabitants of the Falkland Islands
```

. 

Portanto eu opto pelo jentu.

r444

----------

## pilla

 *danix wrote:*   

> Gente - ooo.  Como "boa gente".
> 
> Falando a serio, como se trata de um produto internacional, devemos pronunciar como todos os outros.  No Brazil nao se fala em certificacao do linux "Capuchinho Vermelho", pois nao? 

 

Aqui seria Chapéu.

----------

## pmatos

Ya, tb digo Guentoo... Mas por acaso não sei qual será a correcta!

[EDIT]

Parece que a correcta segundo o FAQ é jentu, parece-me que é hora de eu mudar!  :Very Happy: 

[END EDIT]

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> bem.... a minha dúvida é se o ppl diz jentu ou guentu

 

----------

## HaTrED

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Essa foi a minha primeira dúvida logo que conheci a distribuição. 
> 
> Tem no FAQ
> 
>  *Quote:*   How is Gentoo pronounced, and what does it mean? 
> ...

 

Assino por baixo!

----------

